# Simply Coffee Shops Offer



## Edd (Jul 7, 2010)

We are offering a 10% discount on any counter if orders are made before the end of September.

Plus special offers on any coffee shops that require a sparkle before Christmas.

[email protected]

http://www.simplycoffeeshops.co.uk


----------

